# Modified PS 7 Web Page



## bshearer (Sep 15, 2004)

I took the graphics and such out of the web site that Adobes Photoshop made for me, and added some functionality to it with .NET,
Now the page scans a particular directory, loads up all the thumbnails and dynamicly ads the click events for them to load the larger image.

Im a functional programmer more than a UI person, thats why I based it on the Photoshop page.  Can yall check it out for me and let me know what you think?

*http://oddprime.RenegadeGeeks.com/WebForm2.aspx*

Thanks
Brad


----------



## bshearer (Sep 29, 2004)

Bump,
can someone look at this, and let me know what you think

Thanks


----------



## Je-C (Sep 29, 2004)

Works fine, but to utilize the photoshop setup, did you go through the HTML and manually change stuff to how you needed it for your site?  I could sort through that code, but who knows what'd I'd end up with.


----------



## bshearer (Sep 29, 2004)

I took the HTML and brought it into .NET 
and then added the code behind stuff in c#.

Not much of the PS7 stuff was left, just used the background and the little image at the top.  If I knew my way around PS I would love to make my own little image like that on my own.. but I dont have the motivation to do it right now.


----------



## gecko (Sep 29, 2004)

its very clean and thatsgood, but i dunno about the color


----------



## bshearer (Sep 29, 2004)

Being color blind (Failant defficient) that is a strong weakness for me).  I looked at a couple of books just the other day (Color Harmony for the web) but after reading some reviews it is riddled with errors, so not sure that would help me out any either.


----------



## Corry (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't have a problem with the colors myself.


----------



## gecko (Sep 29, 2004)

well i guerss that means stick more with the code than the gui aspects eh?


----------



## gecko (Sep 29, 2004)

one thing i would do to improve it is make it smaller
i didnt see any images that would need as much space as u devoted to it

right where that heaed image after "cars in motion" end i'd cut it off


----------

